# Top 10 Cheapest New Cars You Can Buy



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

You can sound polite and say "inexpensive" but if you're strapped for cash, the most important question when shopping for a new car is: what's the cheapest car on the market? AutoGuide has got the answer, along with the nine runners up.

Arguably the most fun to drive car on the list, the Mazda 2 manages to do so with the least amount of horsepower. A 1.5-liter 4-cylinder makes an even 100-hp although with a 4-speed automatic fuel economy isn't as good as it should be at 28/34-mpg. (28/35-mpg with the standard transmission).

Priced at $14,180 it looks good outside and in and is the brand's first model to come with a brake-override system. What it doesn't have is a great deal of cargo room with 13.3 cu-ft in the rear hatch area, with a total of 27.6 cu-ft with the rear seats folded flat.

Click the link to see the rest of the list.

More: *Top 10 Cheapest New Cars You Can Buy* on Autoguide.com


----------

